# Small bumbs under dog's skin



## mary_ellen (Mar 19, 2008)

My dog had a couple small bumps under his skin, about the size of half of a pencil eraser, and i squeezed them and out of one of the this harder thig came out then a small ball of puss, i am worried and dont know what they could be, i was thinking ticks at first but i read that ticks dont burrow completely under the skin, and that they just burrow their heads. When taken out it was a light greyish colour. Does anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

mary_ellen said:


> My dog had a couple small bumps under his skin, about the size of half of a pencil eraser, and i squeezed them and out of one of the this harder thig came out then a small ball of puss, i am worried and dont know what they could be, i was thinking ticks at first but i read that ticks dont burrow completely under the skin, and that they just burrow their heads. When taken out it was a light greyish colour. Does anyone have any idea what it could be?


Probably some sort of cyst or absess, keep an eye on it clean it up, if you are at all worried take your dog to the vet. Our old shepherd gets them from time to time, they never cause him any bother, but my friends dog got them repeatedly, in the end the vet surgically removed them, as the were regularly building up with puss and bursting, I've just put myself right off my tea now.


----------



## mary_ellen (Mar 19, 2008)

Alright haha thank-you, if anyone has any other ideas i'd definitely be interested too, thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi our dartmoor pony has skin that is very prone to this,the base of the hair folicle gets blocked with oils and this causes a lump to appear under the skin.this gets a crusty top and if squeezed(yukkk)hard lumpy pussy lumps come out,not that i stand there squeezing them mind!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i found a few of these over the years i just squeeze them and then use some detol or tcp to clean after just to make sure,


----------



## mary_ellen (Mar 19, 2008)

Great, thanks everyone for the replies, that definitely put my mind at ease, I was getting way too overworried.


----------

